# More CITY LIMITS BASS



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

We went back to our secret spot and caught some more bass. Nothig like yesterdays.What type of hard plastic would yallrecommend for bass; particularly top water?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

superspook


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

goldfish :doh


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how deep is the water? is there grass on bottom, top, are there lilly pads? explain a little about the place to give us an understanding of what you are fishing. when i here topwater, buzz bait, super spook, floating worm or fluke, ribbit frogs, come to mind but that could change depending on the area.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *John B. (5/26/2009)*goldfish :doh


gold fish dont work, especiallythe real cheap ones at walmart that are almost bite sized for bass. :letsdrink


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> gold fish dont work, especiallythe real cheap ones at walmart that are almost bite sized for bass.


let me correct you

they work veryvery well if you get them from the right place


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Its a small lake, probably about from 2ft - 8ft. There are no lily pads but their is grass on the bottom. I think I'll try a super spook or mabye some goldfish. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

dude we were playing about goldfish 

it is illegal to use them in freshwater

seriously dont use em we were kidding 

also i would use a shallow dive crank bait if there is grass on bottom


----------



## riano (May 21, 2009)

Wave Tiki sticks are the way to go. Try casting them and use light line, reel at high speed kinda like walking the dog. Big Bass cant stand it. Watermelon Red or Pumkin pie.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Rattlin rouge, any rapala(experiment with sizes), pop-r, devils horse


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Daang! Yall had me with those goldfish. I feel super stupid.


----------

